# Provari no more



## Pixstar (10/2/17)

http://www.provape.com/
Real pity, the Radius was always one of those mods I'd like to own, regarded by many as a true HE mod.
I don't agree with them that the FDA alone is to blame for their demise...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RichJB (10/2/17)

It seems a bit premature to drop out now when some in the industry are hoping that Trump will do away with the regs? It sounds to me like they were in financial problems anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (11/2/17)

Pixstar said:


> http://www.provape.com/
> Real pity, the Radius was always one of those mods I'd like to own, regarded by many as a true HE mod.
> I don't agree with them that the FDA alone is to blame for their demise...


I'm not really surprised, I know that they supposedly made a good product but I felt they were over priced and behind the times product design wise.I mean they charged $200 for mech's and 50 watt box mods.That said I hate seeing jobs lost.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (11/2/17)

kev mac said:


> I'm not really surprised, I know that they supposedly made a good product but I felt they were over priced and behind the times product design wise.I mean they charged $200 for mech's and 50 watt box mods.That said I hate seeing jobs lost.



Agreed.

Sad to see them go though, at least you knew you were getting a quality made product, if you were willing to pay the price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (11/2/17)

kev mac said:


> I'm not really surprised, I know that they supposedly made a good product but I felt they were over priced and behind the times product design wise.I mean they charged $200 for mech's and 50 watt box mods.That said I hate seeing jobs lost.


As a matter of interest why is strange to charge 200 usd for mech or a 50w box?


----------



## kev mac (12/2/17)

andro said:


> As a matter of interest why is strange to charge 200 usd for mech or a 50w box?


I have no problem with whatever a vendor chooses to charge or a customer is willing to pay.However when these choices lead or at least contribute to the company going under it makes one wonder why not keep up with the changing market place.Imo more vapers will be willing to spend $45 usd on say a Hohm Slice with it's innovations and five times the power than a $200 20watt tube mod.Also the HE market is offering vapers a myriad of new options. I think that blaming their demise solely on FDA regulations however unfair they may be is ludacris.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (12/2/17)

Great news to me. Wish they had closed their doors 3-4 years ago.


----------

